# Water Distiller designe?



## chester50441 (Aug 9, 2012)

I want to build a water distiller that uses a fire as the heat source. If anyone has a designe that works and would like to share the plans i would appreciate it. Im looking to build something that I can use to clean water that I gather from a rain catch, as well as from the little creek I have running thru my bug out location (near farm land with cows and crops so I know its not safe to drink with out some distilling). The only requirments Im looking for is that I can use this with a wood fire and can clean enough water for 4-8 people a day (but if I need to make 2 to reach this goal so be it). I am a prepper on a budget (arent we all) so Im looking for something that I can build without breaking the bank. Any and all input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is a link to a video of a still available from Highwater Filters. 




I lived with a roof catchment system for many years and would not worry unless I had birds nesting on the roof. I rather look at it as God distilled water. We added a small amount of bleach each year to the cistern to keep down unwanted growth.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You might want to think about having the water tested. It would be a huge savings if the water turned out to be safe.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Try here - - -

http://www.greenoptimistic.com/2011/08/09/how-to-build-water-distiller/#.UMqJQ6yp1ac

http://poleshift.ning.com/forum/topics/stainless-steel-water?commentId=3863141:Comment:779010

http://voices.yahoo.com/eco-living-own-home-water-distiller-1397835.html


----------



## luda007 (Nov 2, 2012)

From my home brew book.









I also made one out of a pressure cooker with a copper coil.
I saw something similar on dual survivor once and will never forget it.


----------

